# Ex police mobile office / incident room /portacabin on wheel



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these nice and cheap?, I need to be able to tow it behind a Landi Discovery.


Have looked on most ex mod, disposal sales sites....

Anyone any ideas?? where I can look?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know where you are but you could try Search in Leeds, and Potakabin themselves, they do clear out older stuff.

Couldn't find anything for search, but I'll post if I do.

Kev.

Portakabin Ltd
www.portakabin.co.uk

174 Gelderd Rd
Leeds, LS12 6LZ
0113 263 3910


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Kev, I have looked at several of the companies that do them but they don't have anything close to what I would like.

In my very distant past I used to work (briefly) for Allied Accommodation, but they seem to have disappeared.

I want to park the thing most of the time in one spot, but have the option to hook it up to my Landi and go to shows with it....so it needs to be more 'mobile' than 'cabin' if that makes sense, ideally I would like to have an exhibition trailer, but to be honest I cannot afford much and they are selling for quite a lot even on ebay.

Just thought it would be nice to do something I want to do for a change (now I'm getting older) rather than work especially as I have always worked in a male orientated environment..

I'll just have to keep looking......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you actually want to use it for, it might help, it could maybe throw up some other alternatives.

Kev.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What about a catering trailer striped out and refitted?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I intend to sell fresh flowers (not as a florist, just roadside bunches as I have contacts with the Dutch flower auctions).

I will also be selling 'girlie' type stuff like aromatherapy soaps, bath bombs, those little wooden plaques with daft sayings on them, womens gardening tools,,,, cake.....anything I can flog really, my audience will be mostly transient americans and older people with disposable income...

Basicially I will be a mobile gift shop....but in one place most of the time!

Having just read back what I have written can I just say I have a much more solid business plan than above, just trying to give you a flavour of what I see as being a gap in the market where I intend to trade......

No a catering trailer would not work, it has to be big enough for people to get inside and be out of the weather (the site can be windy & cold)


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

What about trying the construction companies? Him indoors works for Kier who have the Sheffield housing contracts - but they are HUGE company. Even they have closed sites 2008/9. I reckon there would have been all manner of site offices and such.

Various council's contractors and hospital contractors is where I'd start. When I worked in NHS the estates office sometimes sold the like off. - Not all cabins are hired. Long term ones often belong to site.

Must also be loads of small building businesses closing who might need the money.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for that, I will keep a look out for them.

I would particularly like to source something that is ex police or mod as I might find something else I want to buy off of them.....found a good place at Skegness yesterday called Ramco, but they mostly sell to wholesalers and they did not have what I wanted.....

I did spot a trailer similar to what I want on ebay yesterday but he wants too much money for it, as it is wrecked inside.... (I just want to know where these people buy them from)


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Ring your local police HQ, ask for the transport manager as a first stop

For you to be legal the trailer should not weigh more than the kerbweight of the towing vehicle, irrespective of the towing capacity of the vehicle

Another thing you may need to consider is disabled access for wheelchairs etc as you intend it for retail use, better to ask the question now! if you have not already

Chris


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Disabled access is a major issue now. What about a local authority mobile libray vehicle?
It may also be worth having a look inside a Snap On Tools rep's van,they are fitted out like a showroom.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahh if only I could afford a Snap on Tool mans van, very nice but not wide enough to work for me.....thanks for the idea though....

I may end up with something like an old furniture van...who know where life will lead me......


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What about a local authority welfare bus. It has a side entrance for pedestrians and a rear tail lift for wheelchair users.
With the changes in operation of transport provision by LAs there may be some coming up on the s/h market. Usualy based on Transit or Sprinter running gear. some older versions are on the BIG Dodge which may give you the space you need.
Or completely of the wall a Fifth wheeler?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

What about a old caravan, or old single decker bus


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Go steady towing it with one of those! lol! Ask your insurance company why!!
May be highly advisable to look at a defender, either that or drive sensibly - Landrover are cheap, and the build quality especially older ones are poor. Suspension needs replacing regularly - treat it like tyres - keep your speed down to 45-50 max and never take the weight that they say it can tow - it can tow it yes, but mainly on it's side!

Van would be a good idea! They are currently selling off welfare buses and trailers at the car auctions, take a look! Good luck with it all! Be careful! An old patrol can be found for around a grand too - never let you down, tow 3.5t all day and do 40mpg. If you need it for your living, choose carefully!
.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this the sort of thing you are after

http://www.smportable.co.uk/Products/Wheeled-Units/Wheeled-Units.htm


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

MeFeinMcCab thank you for that, the answer is yes and no....yes but really looking for something more 'trailer' like if that makes sense, which is why the police mobile incident rooms would be ideal.

The reason being it will be in same location most of time but I want to be able to take it to shows/markets etc;

I have found one for sale but its got to many 000's in the price for me...I should find a banker to marry.....lol

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I saw a card and gift rep today,he was using a LWB Transit fitted out as a showroom. Not enough space for a crowd of people just 2 or 3 at a time.
The ideal vehicle for you is one of the ones that are used at French markets. Thes just fold out and expand to a phenomenal size.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Try Paul at Ground Hog he is a Motor caravaner, may have something he could offer
Or Merthyr Motor Auctions have lots of ex MOD and welfare buses.

Ground Hog looks ideal, as it portable then you just wind the wheels up inside and the cabin is level to the ground.

Steve


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks, had a look at Ground Hog, never heard of them before, that could work if financially viable.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bouncer
Try looking at this site
http://www.travellerdave.co.uk/?s=39


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Same idea as Vardy. A lot of old 'Tea cabins' used by the larger Civil engineering contractors have been made obsolete,by new Elf n safety laws,so if you are near one call in or ring them. Be prepared to do some HEAVY duty cleaning,as they went out of fashion a few years ago,but may still be found looking unwanted and dejected in the corner of the yard,perhaps even in a bramble thicket,but will just love being rescued and to go 'Exploring' again.
Jented.
PS. Be prepared for gangs of men turning up for breakfast about 10 ish,and dinner about 1,30pm, HAVE FUN!!!

M.P.L. Ltd


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*flower trailer*

What about a horse box trailer?

Back/side drops down so you have a ramp up into it.

Just found this - to give you an idea.

Maybe an awning with sides over the ramp to give weather protection.

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/0_horse_lancashire/90490


----------

